# WTB Spaceliner parts



## schwinnman67 (Oct 10, 2016)

Here I go with the new project... 64 Spaceliner men's frame. Need the following parts

Headlamp bezel at end of the tank (mine is broken in shipping) and a lens
Tail light lens
Correct pedals
 and a decent springer fork (mine has truss rods, like the springer better).

Anyone have these?


----------



## zedsn (Oct 11, 2016)

If you have the long thin tank then I have an original bezel and if you need the rectangular carrier lens that sits on top I have that as well.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine has the long tank, not the "7" style one. The tail light sits under the rear of the carrier. Do you have a couple pics?


----------



## zedsn (Oct 11, 2016)

I have your headlight lens and it is original. Email me at zedsn@hotmail.com for a photo.


----------



## XBPete (Oct 11, 2016)

I can source a spaceliner springer, but iirc the chrome is not perfect on it at the front plate. Lady in next town over has one that I recently passed on when I bought her Color Flyte with beehive springer.

How nice do you want? No bends but for sure not a show winner, I can grab the bike for around 50 I think.

Pete


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 11, 2016)

XBPete said:


> I can source a spaceliner springer, but iirc the chrome is not perfect on it at the front plate. Lady in next town over has one that I recently passed on when I bought her Color Flyte with beehive springer.
> 
> How nice do you want? No bends but for sure not a show winner, I can grab the bike for around 50 I think.
> 
> Pete





XBPete said:


> I can source a spaceliner springer, but iirc the chrome is not perfect on it at the front plate. Lady in next town over has one that I recently passed on when I bought her Color Flyte with beehive springer.
> 
> How nice do you want? No bends but for sure not a show winner, I can grab the bike for around 50 I think.
> 
> Pete



Thanks Pete. I'm looking for one with decent chrome (not show quality, but not badly rusted).


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 12, 2016)

Had a few replies, but still looking....

Tank bezel (for a men's frame)
Tail light lens (under rack style)
Chrome springer front end
Correct pedals


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent message.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 25, 2016)

Still looking...... really want to get this bike done soon......


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 29, 2016)

nice pile of parts:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Vintag...152947?hash=item43f836d933:g:u~0AAOSwo4pYFUvs


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Saw those, wonder what the problem is with the fork. He said the fender had to be wired up. If only he had the tank (or at least the front end)....


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 6, 2016)

Still looking.... really need the tank end (or complete tank)....


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 22, 2016)

I haven't touched this one. The tank and rack have a slight bend in them but it's an easy fix. This thing needs to be polished! It's a 2spd deluxe model complete with Allstate tires (may work as riders?), great pedals, repop lenses, etc. All it's missing is the chain. Send PM if interested.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice! If your were in CO... Really looking for the tank end so I can put mine together..


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 8, 2016)

Still looking.... Will buy a complete tank if I can find one...


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a springer you can have for $50 I am not sure what's under the paint. The forks have been threaded so you can install on a 26" or 24" frame just cut to length.


----------



## stoney (Dec 10, 2016)

SENT PM


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 11, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> I have a springer you can have for $50 I am not sure what's under the paint. The forks have been threaded so you can install on a 26" or 24" frame just cut to length.View attachment 394486 View attachment 394487 View attachment 394488





Pics do not show...


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 8, 2017)

still looking.....


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 8, 2017)

Great project, you're well on your way. Got the 2 speed rear, nice!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thought I had the tank bezel, but it turned out to be for a ladies.... Saw the tank on Ebay, but it sold before I could buy it.

Still looking for..
Complete tank (or just the bezel)
correct pedals
springer fork


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 29, 2017)

Still looking for either the light bezel or a complete tank.....


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 9, 2017)

Still looking..... Also looking for a nice correct seat.


----------

